# Rent house



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone here live in a rent house and do yard haunting?
Currently living in a house I rent from family so not really a big deal to them when I decorate. Curious if anyone has dealt with renting a house and haunting from it.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I rent and haunt in the yard and garage. In a prior rental with a 4,000 square foot back yard, I built the haunt there. Since I'm renting I'm careful to do as little damage as possible, minimal screws and nails into the structure, and always try to have things free standing.

The yard gets a little chewed up because the tombstones cover and kill the grass, but after the season is done the grass will grow back. If it's troublesome I'll just pick up some seed and fertilizer to do some spot repairs.

I've told the owner about my haunting plans and he was pretty much unconcerned. Probably because when it's time to move he'll get me to pay for whatever repairs are required. If I do any damage (which has always been negligible) I'll use some wood filler or spackle to patch it up.


It's funny, the neighbors hadn't had a haunted house in years since guydownthestreet stopped doing it for some reason. After my cemetary went up, guydownthestreet brought over a very nice foam ground breaker zombie torso and asked if I might be able to use it since it's been in storage for a while. pphhfftt! um...Yea! And when I was chatting up the HOA Lady and mentioned a haunted house, at first she was thrilled, but then concerned about how long my display would be up.

In the end, eeveryone was happy!


----------

